# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Базы Форекс/Крипта

## igoralfimov

Добрый день. 

В наличии есть большой объем холодных  баз по тематике форекс/крипта 2022 год, (РФ/КЗ), 
также русско-говорящая Европа. 

Формат: ФИО, ПОЧТА, ТЕЛЕФОН


По всем вопросам на почту - igoralfimov91@gmail.com

----------

